# NFL Free Agency??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What do people think about all the wheeling and dealing?

Harvin Trade: I think this isn't that bad of a deal. the vikes got 2 draft picks this year and then get a mid rounder next year. Not that bad for a guy they would not have signed and wanted more money than I think he would be worth. I mean he is injured prone and also seems to be a cancer in the locker room. yet when he was on the field....wow. But I think the vikes did ok on this one.

Signing Cassel: I think this is very good thing. We have a back up QB. yes he is not great but he is ok.

Not Signing Wallace: I think this was good move. He wanted way too much. Let put it this way...... Brandon marshall is set to get 9.1 Million this year. marshall had 54 more reception, 700+ more yards and 3 more TD's. Miami Over paid!!!

Jennings??? : Well I think they should sign him if he is not costing too much. 1. It will be an F-U to the Packers. Hopefully he can have a good year. 2. It will give us a viable #1 WR.....Kind of.

Resigning of Simpson and Loadholt: Both are good deals. Loadholt is a monster and even though he has many stupid penalties. We did have a leading rusher and he was apart of that line. We need him (and the rest of the line) to stick around. Simpson......he was plagued by injury and suspension. Another year in the system and hopefully healthy and head on straight could help. he is a #2 WR at best but could help.

Any other thoughts as all this plays out???


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd comment, but it's hockey season!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I like it.Got rid of a malcontent and picked up a quality receiver and 3 draft picks including a number 1.Now if they can just draft right.Plus a decent backup QB.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I love the Wes Welker pickup by my Broncos.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I love the Wes Welker pickup by my Broncos.


Dummerville deal is not good - hope they get it worked out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a wreck, its a buyers market so hopefully they get everything straightend out.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not talked about much, but resigning Felton was huge too.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Urlacker to the vikes.......not sure if he has much left in the tank or not.......


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope the Vikes address linebacker in the draft, its slowly been turning into a weak spot. Also hopefully Cassel put a little pressure on Ponder to be better. I think one of the best pickups was Ammendola by the pats, who will soon be saying "Welker who"?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprized to see Cassel starting at some point this season...........just don't think Ponder is NFL material..........hope I'm wrong but I wonder...........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope they don't go after Uhrlacer.....

They can get lots of help for LB, DL, and WR (yes we need more) in the draft. With the extra draft picks they got for Harvin you might see them move up a spot or two this year....you never know.

I want them to go get a Corner.....and also re-sign Winfield if he will accept what they offered him before they let him go. That way in the draft they can get someone in the mid to late rounds and hopefully let him mature and play some nickel situations and get experience and play into a starting spot. They do have talent right now at those spots....but not shut down corner type talent. They have guys that could be good given some time to develop. But again that could be a shot in the dark as well.

I agree about the Amondala to the Pat's. He is welker a possession type WR. But he hasn't been 100% healthy. So that is the key issue. But when he is good to go he will catch 10 balls a game....at that was is St. Louis....imagine what he and brady will do.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I am very happy so far, Last year was really no fluke. Two years ago we really had a darn good shot at going 8&8. Last season could have been a 10 win season if a few things would have gone better. We now have a proven receiver and that will pressure Simpson. Childs may come back, that would be great and a Percy type slot receiver and hopefully we find a nice receiver in the 3rd round. I think we will go DT and MLB with our first 3 picks. But we always go with the best available player soooo it will be interesting, but I do once again have my hopes up for AP now that we have some offensive depth. Shore up our D and we may be right back to the NFC championship. I do realize that is the end of the road for the modern day Vikings. But I hope to be proven wrong some day.
Skol Vikings ! :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Longshot.... that was a good one. :beer:

Well they got better in the draft with a good corner, possibly the best DT in the draft, and a receiver..... I am skeptical about the WR but they say pure talent he has it.....we also thought Troy Williamson had burner talent but couldn't concentrate and catch the ball..... What is one of the knocks about this guy in the draft...Lack of Concentration!! So only time will tell.

They did OK in getting the two LB's from Penn State. They might not be superstars but could be serviceable and push Hendersen for job. But they got better on D and added some talent to the O. Again time will tell.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What do people think of the Bishop signing by the Vikings??????

I think it was a good thing. I don't think he will be the starter but it makes us one more deep at a weak position. It will push Henderson to become better. it is making our Def look a little better. Now we need our rookies to keep helping like last years rookie class. If they can make an impact like the draft class of 2012... The vikes will be looking very good on Def. Now they will need to improve the passing game....which with signings and draft.... Could be there. Yep I feel like yelling like good old Red.... VIKING PRIDE.... ;-)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If Bishop is healthy,he will be the starting MLB.Henderson will move back to his old spot.Won't know until camp starts and we can see where Henderson is getting most of his reps.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This year will be interesting for the Vikes. We'll see what the FA and draftees bring. On paper it looks like a good off season but we all know the games aren't played on paper. Biggest factor will be Ponders developement, it's a make or break year for him and the Vikes as a whole.


----------

